# C.V. Joint replacment



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings-

1996 ALTIMA GXE

I was told by a local mechanic that the PASSANGER'S side C.V. Joint is going. I noticed that if I turn left I hear a clicking noise, and from my understanding this a sign of a bad CV joint. Now my question is how do you know which side is bad does turning the steering wheel sharp either right or left tell you which CV joint is bad? I think it might be the right / passanger's side. I have never done this before, how difficult is it to do and is there any surprises I should know about first hand?


Regards


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

I replaced the passenger axle on my '94 last winter it was fairly easy to do. Just follow the stepos in the manual, just be careful not to rip the boot on the tierod end, a pickle fork will help to get it off easier.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you turn the wheel while it is parked then look on the inside of the wheel you will see which side has the bad CV boot because of the grease is flung out as well as the torn boot being visible. Depending on how long it has been open it may require a rebuilt axle if it hasn't been that long the existing axle can be rebooted and thus rebuilt.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> If you turn the wheel while it is parked then look on the inside of the wheel you will see which side has the bad CV boot because of the grease is flung out as well as the torn boot being visible. Depending on how long it has been open it may require a rebuilt axle if it hasn't been that long the existing axle can be rebooted and thus rebuilt.
> 
> Troy



Hey Troy-

It is the passanger's side that need replacment. I thought about rebuilding the axle, but I think just buying a fully assembled one ,$140 minus a core charge, and installing it would be less time and labour consuming. The only think that might suck is that if I ever have to replace the driver's side axle and I have difficulty removing it I'll have to remove the other end and wack the shaft end through the differential box. One question though, I know that when your replacing the axle, the oil seal has to be replaced as well. Is this a o-ring gasket or metallic? In addition, I noticed that FSM uses a special Kent -Moore tool, is it necessary to us that or something else. Do you know who the manu8facture is for the drive axle? is it ACIE?

Regards
Frank D

p.s any updated photo's on your altima project? I saw the one's you had


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Frank, the passenger side axle is attached to a extension shaft and pulling the drivers side will not allow you to access the passenger side. The best way to remove it is to pry the axle apart on the outside of the support bearing. I would inspect the left side outer boot for cracking because many times the opposite side is not far behind. The seal shouldn't be replaced unless it is leaking but the tool is something which is nice to have but not totally necessary. 
I don't know what a good rebuilder would be in your area for the axle so you are on your own on that. If you check around may be some shop or friend will offer up some choices.

In regards to my Altima, I don't have any pics to post at the moment but I will hopefully in the near future. I am mounting an oil cooler and redesigning my front bumper (again) to be more like the R34 Skyline and tuning my MoTeC management for my Winter projects.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Frank, the passenger side axle is attached to a extension shaft and pulling the drivers side will not allow you to access the passenger side. The best way to remove it is to pry the axle apart on the outside of the support bearing. I would inspect the left side outer boot for cracking because many times the opposite side is not far behind. The seal shouldn't be replaced unless it is leaking but the tool is something which is nice to have but not totally necessary.
> I don't know what a good rebuilder would be in your area for the axle so you are on your own on that. If you check around may be some shop or friend will offer up some choices.
> 
> In regards to my Altima, I don't have any pics to post at the moment but I will hopefully in the near future. I am mounting an oil cooler and redesigning my front bumper (again) to be more like the R34 Skyline and tuning my MoTeC management for my Winter projects.
> ...


Hi Troy-
From your comments, it sounds like it is the same disassembly for either end. I had a feeling that if you replace one side of the drive axle that other should be done as well. One question though, from reading various repairs manuals, I thought that only the drivers side needed to removed with a pry bar and the passanger's side has a 3 hole bolt pattern retaining it. Thanks for all the advice. On your Altima, how are you redesigning it? Are you modifying the existing bumper and adding off the shelf components? 

Regards
Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Frank, you are correct - it does require removal of three bolts on the extension shaft support bearing. But I guess what I meant is you will need to pry it apart to separate the two shafts. I think all the manuals try try to make seem as though they just fall apart when you remove the bolts. I have had to pull the right axle attached to the extension shaft because it wouldn't come apart in the car. I would separate them as I was rebuilding the axle. So prepare yourself for possible differential oil seal replacement on the trans 
Before replacing the left axle make sure to inspect it, because you may not need to do it right now.

Mine is going from this;









To this;









To more like this;









I am not doing it in carbon fiber like the Z-tune but in fiberglass and I wanted to increase the airflow for an engine oil cooler on the passenger side and a trans oil cooler on the drivers side. Also integrate the lower ducts into the design for brake cooling. Not quite the typical Altima, huh.?.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Frank, you are correct - it does require removal of three bolts on the extension shaft support bearing. But I guess what I meant is you will need to pry it apart to separate the two shafts. I think all the manuals try try to make seem as though they just fall apart when you remove the bolts. I have had to pull the right axle attached to the extension shaft because it wouldn't come apart in the car. I would separate them as I was rebuilding the axle. So prepare yourself for possible differential oil seal replacement on the trans
> Before replacing the left axle make sure to inspect it, because you may not need to do it right now.
> 
> Mine is going from this;
> ...


I just read on car and driver about the Z-tune. Are you the American that purchased on

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=9092

Maybe you should sell your Alima and but the Z-tune, though I don't know if you'll get $100k for a trade in value. They have the die cast 1/8 " model for 30 bucks. Kidding.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Unfortunately I am not the guy spending ~$200k for the Z-Tune R34.
I do aspire to bring a semi-rare R31 GTS-R over though

























Troy


----------

